# Restart syscons - inappropriate ioctl for device



## Leander (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi,

I've made changes to font, cursor, screen resolution, etc. Now I want to restart syscons via SSH, so that settings take place. Unfortunately it results in an error, due to the fact, that the terminal service sys cons restart has been executed is a virtual one. What would be the right way to do this via remote SSH connection?

Thank you


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 22, 2017)

Leander said:


> Now I want to restart sys cons


You mean with `service syscons restart`?



Leander said:


> Unfortunately it results in an error


Please share the exact error messages you get and the settings you're trying to use.


----------



## Leander (Feb 22, 2017)

```
echo 'kern.vty="sc" >> /boot/loader.conf'

cat << 'EOF'>> /boot/device.hints
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.vesa_mode=0x103
EOF

cat << 'EOF'>> /etc/rc.conf
keyrate="normal"
cursor="blink"
font8x16="mr"
allscreens_flags="MODE_280"
blanktime="60"
saver="NO"
EOF

ls -lach /usr/share/syscons/fonts/mr.fnt
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel   4.0K Feb 22 15:33 /usr/share/syscons/fonts/mr.fnt

service syscons restart
vidcontrol: setting cursor type: Inappropriate ioctl for device
vidcontrol: mr: can't load font file
```

The font is valid and works on FreeBSD systems. Also please take note, that restart throws error yet it accepts the new configuration and person behind the monitor directly attached to the physical machine immediately faces the changes made. Problem is that I want to know how to get rid of the ugly error messages or better said: what is the correct way to initiate a restart without getting through a remote session via SSH?


----------

